

I Got a C on My Orgo Exam What Should I Do?  - samratjp
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/04/01/i-got-a-c-on-my-orgo-exam-what-should-i-do/

======
MaysonL
A good look at how to effectively study hard stuff. +1 for the reference to
Carol Dweck's _Mindset_ (a great book).

